# The Houston Rockets Summer League thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like Spanoulis will not be joining us:

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3254177



> Vasilis Spanoulis, the point guard acquired in the second round of the 2004 draft, was not among the players on the summer-league team to play in Minneapolis July 15-19.
> 
> Spanoulis is rehabilitating a sore back and ankle after his season in Greece. Dawson said the injuries are not long-term concerns.
> 
> "Because of the timing, it would be a difficult time for us to look at him," Dawson said. "He also has to consider some pretty big offers in Europe after having a pretty good year in Greece."


So who's on our roster?



> The Rockets will bring a few players with NBA experience to Minnesota, with three-year Timberwolves guard <b>William Avery</b>, a former first-round pick out of Duke, and former Bucks and Hawks forward <b>Lonnie Baxter</b> playing for the summer-league team.
> 
> <b>Luther Head</b>, the Rockets' first-round pick last month, and <b>Malick Badiane</b>, their second-round pick in 2003, will also play in Minneapolis.
> 
> Former Saint Joseph's guard <b>Pat Carroll</b>, former Hofstra guard <b>Norm Richardson</b>, former Utah forward <b>Norm Penigar</b>, former Kentucky forward <b>Chuck Hayes</b>, former Gonzaga forward <b>Cory Violette</b> and former Sacramento Kings and Southern Cal forward <b>David Bluthenthal</b> will also play for the summer-league team.


Finalyl we get to see some Badiane!! I hope he comes out strong and proves himself worthy of making the roster.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm excited to follow the path of what Head does with you guys.. Go Lu!!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

That's an interesting roster. Does Hayes have a shot at making the team?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Badien has played in the summer league before.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Only one guy over 6'10. the rest are undersized SG and PF, hope the Spoilv whatever guy will be the 12th man


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Hollis Price is on the team too.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

What is the Rockets summer league schedule?

Thanks


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Badien has played in the summer league before.


But he was pretty raw back then and now he's got some good years of experience in the Euro League. He potentially can give us exactly what we're looking for - a rebounding PF! 

And glad to have you on board (somewhat) B34C!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

..


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> While pursuing Swift, the Rockets added several players to their summer league team, including former Atlanta Hawks guard/forward Dion Glover, who could be a candidate to play his way to the veteran camp.
> 
> Chevon Troutman, a 6-7 All-Big East power forward from Pittsburgh who was not selected in last month's draft, former Penn State point guard Joe Crispin and former Continental Basketball Association point guard Billy Keys were added to the roster. Centers Nigel Dixon, Mike Benton and Paul Grant will compete in the team's summer camp for the final spot.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3257548
the article also says the talks with swift went well but money is an issue, so nothing really new in that regard


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Troutman is a beast but might be too short. I love Hollis Price but he isn't what we need. I'm excited to see Head but I'm not getting my hopes up with him. It's always interesting to see how projects like Badiane do. None of the other guys perk my interest as far as anything they could bring to the Rockets.


----------

